# Question for our Tibetan Members



## Lon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Question for our Tibetan Members 
*When making"Thenthuk", do you use yellow or white onions or leave them out altogether, and, is this something that would be more satisfying to consume in the afternoon or evening?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2015)

*unlocks both doors and opens them up wide  to stop the rush of tibetan members breaking it down in their rush to answer this question'' :yoda:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> *unlocks both doors and opens them up wide  to stop the rush of tibetan members breaking it down in their rush to answer this question'' :yoda:




:lol1:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2015)

.......actually, I looked it up and it looks really delicious!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2015)

I agree Rose it does look like I'd love try that...I might have a go at that if I can get the ingredients..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> *unlocks both doors and opens them up wide  to stop the rush of tibetan members breaking it down in their rush to answer this question'' :yoda:



Hahahahaha!  I love me some Holly!!!!!


----------

